

What if Google had to design their user interface to rank high on Google? - nickb
http://www.meangene.com/google/design_for_google.html

======
CaptSpify
Why do you think I still use Google as my primary source? Some people say
iGoogle is overcrowded, but that falls under user-error, what with tabs and
all.

I like Google cause they don't shove themselves or their friends down my
throat. In fact, sometimes it's hard to find what services they do provide.

~~~
tipjoy
"User-error" is usually a symptom of a design flaw.

~~~
edw519
"No such thing a bad student, only bad teacher..."

\- Karate Kid

------
catalinist
"Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler." - Albert
Einstein

------
chadboyda
Haha, too true! That made me laugh, thanks for sharing ;-)

Life must be good at the top!

------
Tichy
Very good, impressive way to get the message across.

